# They really work...



## sparklinkohla (Jul 23, 2004)

and they practically out fished blood worms. Went fishing today at a southern NJ seashore town off the Garden State Parkway. Stopped by the local tackle shop before going and was introduced to Fish Bites. So, figuring that blood worms cost $11.75  a doz. I decided what the heck.

Used them from 9:00 a.m. until about 3:00 p.m. and filled and entire cooler with blue fish, shad and kingfish. The only reason I stopped was because I was tired. It was a great day of fishing and I've now got a new source to use in place of/with the blood worms. At $7.95 a pack, such a deal!


----------



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

sounds like a commercial to me :--| 

I haven't heard of anyone filling coolers at any "southern NJ coastal towns".


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I think that was everybody's thought . . . 

I was wondering if it would get 100 views and no replies!


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

ditto!


----------

